

Apple's Mobile Rules To Get FTC Scrutiny  - 16g
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703509404575301242754089172.html?mod=WSJASIA_newsreel_technology

======
jsz0
_"However, some antitrust enforcers say that if they wait until a tech company
has cornered a market it may be too late"_

Sounds like the plot for a boring sequel to Minority Report. Makes me wonder
how much money/influence is being moved behind the scenes here. Good to have
friends in high places?

------
Steltek
Abusive Monopoly is not necessarily Anti-Competitive Practice

You don't need to be a full blown monopoly for the FTC to take action, it's
just the easier thing to prosecute. Price dumping, collusion, cartels, etc are
all easy examples of where the FTC would step in where a monopoly is not
involved.

